# 1300 ac/ Meriwether - 3 members needed



## flintdiver (Jul 12, 2006)

1300 acre strict QDM club has openings. 16 club food plots from 1/2 acre up to almost 4 acres. 8 of them are 2 acres or larger. Diverse terrain, creek bottom, hardwood ridges/fingers, frech cut and stands of pine from 2 years old up to 15 years old or older. Buck minimums are 120" gross on first buck, 130 " gross on second. Each member is allowed to pick one primary area. Club plots are first come first serve with a pin board system. Camp area with power. 14 members total = approx. 1 hunter/93 acres. Godfreys protein feed from Late May through end of August. No turkey Hunting. No guests, unless son/daughter less than 18, or spouse.  All land is privately owned, it is managed for timber.

Email or Pm for more info. 5 bucks killed last year. pics attached from '04 and '05 bucks. The last buck on the tailgate was killed on an adjoing property. Dues are $1450/year


----------



## fuller729 (Jul 12, 2006)

Those are some really nice deer!!  What part of meriwether and how many openings?


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 13, 2006)

great looking bucks! I think you guys are definitely doing something right on that club.


----------



## flintdiver (Jul 13, 2006)

We are shy 3 members. The land is near Raleigh, "Booger Bottoms" area of Meriwether. About 60% is boreded by the old Flint land and Cattle company on GA 85 in Woodbury. They have approx 6000 acres with very few having permission to hunt. Our club also has a 200 acre private sanctuary almost right in the middle of it.  I have never seen another person on or near that 200 acres in the 3 years I have been going down there. Needless to say we have some of our plots right up against it . 
We have made a bunch of changes on the place in the last few years including adding approx. 20 food plots and having about 6 trough feeders out in the off season. The old group that was on the place abused it , had no plots, no minimums, and ran like 40 members on 1200 acres. Thats insane. PM me if anyone is interested, I may be able to show this weekend.
Here's a pic of another buck from opening day last year.


----------



## flintdiver (Jul 17, 2006)

Still lookin...


----------



## jones (Jul 17, 2006)

*members needed*

i have hunted in meriweather my whole life.i have two brothers looking also.can i call you to talk it over?phone#?


----------



## jones (Jul 17, 2006)

*3members needed*

pm. sent!


----------



## flintdiver (Jul 18, 2006)

Jones..back at ya


----------



## jones (Jul 19, 2006)

*dont need any members*

going to check the place out tommorow!


----------



## Bama Boy (Jul 24, 2006)

Do you still have openings?


----------



## flintdiver (Jul 31, 2006)

No sir, thanks for the interest.


----------

